# Массаж или мануальная терапия - что подойдёт для реабилитации после травмы позвоночника?



## gehj59 (10 Окт 2012)

****

Всем известно, что на общем самочувствии благоприятно сказывается спортивный образ жизни. Поэтому заниматься любым видом спорта рекомендуется регулярно. Только при таких условиях чувствовать себя отлично можно всегда. Это не относится к профессиональным занятиям спортом.
Стремясь достичь высоких результатов, человек каждую минуту своей жизни посвящает спорту и, к сожалению, могут возникать спортивные травмы. От этого, конечно, никто не застрахован.
Травма позвоночника относится к наиболее серьёзному виду травм, так как он является наиболее хрупкой частью нашего организма. Хотя сегодня медицина сделала в своём развитии большой шаг вперёд, всех проблем она решить не может. Но существуют давно известные способы, которые помогают после перенесённой травмы позвоночника восстановиться. К ним относятся лечебный массаж и мануальная терапия. Но чему отдать предпочтение? Какой из данных методов наиболее безопасен и эффективен?
Популярным методом борьбы с заболеваниями позвоночника является мануальная терапия. Но только при условии, что настоящие врачи осуществляют лечение, а не «костоправы», которые не имеют нужного образования и лицензии на лечение. Мануальная терапия, тем не менее, остаётся популярной. Риск в некоторых случаях оправдан. Например, сколиоз – одна из наиболее распространённых болезней, которая лечится иногда мануальным терапевтом. Патологическое смещение позвонков может остаться после спортивных травм, дальнейшее занятие спортом, при этом, невозможно. За исправление ситуации могут взяться мануальные терапевты. Однако, в любом случае необходимо помнить всегда о том, насколько рискованно это. Любым способом, стремясь улучшить положение, основная задача заключается в том, чтобы не сделать фатальную ошибку.
Лучше в большинстве случает обращаться к массажисту. На общее самочувствие пациента лечебный массаж влияет положительно, устраняя падение мышечного тонуса, возникшее после полученной травмы. Многие спортивные организации, зная о пользе массажа, предпочитают покупать массажный стол, пригласить опытного массажиста, для своих спортсменов, которые в период реабилитации нуждаются в массаже, оборудовать специальное помещение.
Возможно, всех ваших проблем массаж не решит. Однако, данный метод устранения в спине дискомфорта более щадящий и позволит без риска причинения вреда улучшить самочувствие.




moderator: Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2012)

А вот ЛФК, лучше массажа.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (11 Окт 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А вот ЛФК, лучше массажа.


Смотря кто и как проводит первое и второе, а так, если в идеальных условиях, то, да, бесспорно!!!


----------



## Андрей92 (12 Окт 2012)

да лфк тема)) 30 мин  с утреца и заряд энергии на целый день


----------

